
Most Reliable Hosting Company Sites in April 2016 - based2
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2016/05/04/most-reliable-hosting-company-sites-in-april-2016.html
======
tmaly
where are digital ocean and AWS? Does this not count VPS providers?

